# skin peelin or growing white stuff on face



## DuNNoE48 (Dec 28, 2003)

so i just got a new 6 inch guyana rhom like a week ago ...when i first got him he had a little white spot on his face then it started getting bigger. i checked the ammonia level and it was fine so i don't know what can be wrong with it. im not sure on how to describe it because sometimes it looks like its peeling and sometimes it looks like its growing white stuff. and sometimes it looks like it is getting btter then the next day it would look like its getting worst...does anyone know what it is


----------



## DuNNoE48 (Dec 28, 2003)

also i like to add that it is swimming and eating normally


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

maybe ammonia burn from shipping, try to get some pics of it


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I agree with Brandon. Generally during shipping a fish will develope a small case of ammonia burn. Once they are in your tank the affected area may seem small, but it takes a few days before the rest of the affected area reacts. The damage will appear to get worse before it gets better. The skin will eventually peel off leaving pink fleshy skin clearly visible. It is during this time that your tank must be very clean and keep your parameters in sheck in an effort to avoid any further infection. Try adding salt and raising your temp to 82-84 degrees. Just be patient with teh process, your piranha will heal up nicely. Pics would help to insure we are correct with our diagnoses though.


----------



## DuNNoE48 (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks guys will try to post pictures soon


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

out of curiousity, will it form a scar?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Could be ammonia burn like stated above. Just be careful and monitor your rhom and make sure your water is clean. I received a piraya with ammonia burns that developed into a real bad fungus infection which eventually killed him. I would up my water changes if I were you. Does the spot look like cotton or parts of it? Please post a pic so we can help you out better


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I honeslty think it varies from one piranha to another. My Tern had terrible ammonia burn from shipping and within a month he was completely healed. My Piraya also had what I thought to be "minor" ammonia burn from shipping and a small section of his body still lacks color. I am confident that with time it will return to normal.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

amm burn


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

good thing is once your fish went into your clean tank all the ammonia was washed off of him, if it is a burn it should clear up, mine had a few ammonia burns and cleared up in 2 weeks, they didnt appear how you desribed them though, their fins were just a little raggedy looking.


----------

